# Created a Food Pantry



## Gougher (Jun 22, 2012)

I live in a house that was built circa 1925. Hence not a ton of kitchen cabinets. Hence I took an old broom closet (junk) right off the kitchen and converted it to a Food Pantry. The wife was pleased as punch. First time to do this and had no plans. I covered the edge of the 3/4inch plywood with some small custom moldings I made out of yellow poplar and finished this also.


----------



## Hunter (May 10, 2012)

It looks nice. I did something like that once, but not near as fancy. Pleasing the wife is all that matters though.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Very nice! Before you know it, it will be full to the brim.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Good use of space, I knocked out an old chimney to accomplish a similar thing.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Nice transformation. Makes for much needed storage. And, you still have room for brooms.









 







.


----------



## Gougher (Jun 22, 2012)

rayking49 said:


> Very nice! Before you know it, it will be full to the brim.



TIS !:yes: (well fuller.... HAW!)


----------



## notmrjohn (Aug 18, 2012)

" you still have room for brooms" But who wants to eat a broom.
"First time to do this and had no plans" Hah, can't fool me, you hired that out.
What's with the cup by the paint? Haven't you learned anything from watching Three Stooges?


----------



## Gougher (Jun 22, 2012)

notmrjohn said:


> " you still have room for brooms" But who wants to eat a broom.
> "First time to do this and had no plans" Hah, can't fool me, you hired that out.
> What's with the cup by the paint? Haven't you learned anything from watching Three Stooges?


Watched 3 Stooges re-runs every saturday morning growing up in downtown Indianapolis IN (early 1960's) HAW!


----------



## notmrjohn (Aug 18, 2012)

I have never drunk varnish, but i have stuck a brush or two into a cup of coffee. 
Do you know about between the studs canned food storage? Dad put one behind kitchen door that was usually always open against wall in our 50's GI bill house. ( Dad was on crew that built lots of them, oddly enuff he did not build our house, but several on block) All house wives on block had him come over and put one in their walls. At least Mom hoped that's why they had him come over.
NE way just take dry wall off wall, Panel back side, paint, install metal adjustable shelf tracks on studs. Cut 1/4 ply shelves. trim opening install doors. Ours was two bays wide.


----------

